# CO Detector installation height



## BillM2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've read across the internet various opinions on the correct height to mount a CO detector. I just bought another Kidde battery operated model with the digital display. No where in the literature does it state how high to mount the detector. This is the same in all their literature for their various models. I was told by a fireman to install the detector at bed height in bedrooms in case there's CO at that level while sleeping. Yet, I've read (for example here> http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Foundation proceedings/Beyler.pdf) to mount no lower than nose height.  I've also read to mount lower to the ground, around knee height, such as here: http://www.ehow.com/facts_7191402_correct-height-carbon-monoxide-detector_.html . 

I've also noticed that my read out on the model shows at one peak moment, 27 ppm, which is below 30 and is not a concern, according to the Kidde literature. Shouldn't a home have zero ppm?

I just find all this contrary information alarming, to say the least.

At present, I have one unit with a read out sitting 12 feet away from the pellet stove at chin height and another at shin height in the same room near the door between the kitchen and the pellet stove room. I also have one digital unit at bedside on a nightstand at bed height and another at bed height in our kid's room, with another at shin height in the hallway.

Anyone know a definitive answer? High, low, in between and why and what evidence is there to support it.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Dec 6, 2011)

I had never really thought about the height?? I have mine mounted on the wall about 1' below the ceiling. 


Did a quick google search and found this. Sounds like close to the ceiling is correct?

_When considering where to place a carbon monoxide detector, keep in mind that although carbon monoxide is roughly the same weight as air (carbon monoxide's specific gravity is 0.9657, as stated by the EPA; the National Resource Council lists the specific gravity of air as one), it may be contained in warm air coming from combustion appliances such as home heating equipment. If this is the case, carbon monoxide will rise with the warmer air._


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 6, 2011)

here's another link to look at other than the ones you have already, which are good informative links BTW

http://www.homesafe.com/coalert/detect.htm

also, here is a link to the NFPA standard which covers the detectors and placement    http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=720&cookie;_test=1

click the link , sign in (i did free) and you can read the standard but you cannot cut copy or paste and such from the provided copy without buying it


----------



## save$ (Dec 6, 2011)

We did this one in Oct:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/80595/   From First Alert installation guide,  â€  Q: Is carbon monoxide heavier than air? What is the diffusion of carbon monoxide in air?
 A: Carbon monoxide is not heavier than air. The diffusion of carbon monoxide in air is relatively even, meaning that a source of carbon monoxide can distribute the gas evenly throughout the room and house. When installing a carbon monoxide alarm, choose a location where the alarm will stay clean and out of the way of children or pets.  Remember they have a self life of 5-7 years then replace them.  The conclusion seems to be to put the dectectors where you are so you will be alerted best.  I.e your bed level etc.


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 6, 2011)

Of two I have in the house, one is AC powered (battery backup), and it plugs directly into a regular wall outlet. Most outlets are about 12" off the floor, so I would presume the manufacturer took this height into account for proper operation(?) The other I have is AC powered with a wall-wart adapter. This resides on the bedroom nightstand at bed level.
I've been going to replace one of the CO detectors and some are combo smoke/CO detectors. Smoke detectors I've usually mounted up close to the ceiling, so I assume a combo detector could be elevated as well.


----------



## VTrider (Dec 6, 2011)

I also just replaced two carbon monoxide detectors with Kiddie models with the digital display - one of them also shows 27 and the other 16.  This was the case as soon as I took them out of the package - they are both in different rooms.  I'm guessing even if I switched them they would both still read 27 and 16 respectively, I bet if I brought them outside in the middle of a field they would read that too!  It doesn't appear to even be any issue below 30ppm.

As for the height, everything I'm seen/read regarding the issue doesn't seem to stress one way or the other, the height level - which seems to be the conscencus here as well. I've found that manufacturers generally stress the importance of having them in 'living areas, every level, and bedrooms' and making sure they are not right next to windows, fans, etc.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 6, 2011)

FWIW, I have CO detectors that are connected to the security panel (and central station).  The CO monitors were mounted at about the height of your head when you are sitting.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 6, 2011)

BillM2 said:
			
		

> I've read across the internet various opinions on the correct height to mount a CO detector. I just bought another Kidde battery operated model with the digital display. No where in the literature does it state how high to mount the detector. This is the same in all their literature for their various models. I was told by a fireman to install the detector at bed height in bedrooms in case there's CO at that level while sleeping. Yet, I've read (for example here> http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Foundation proceedings/Beyler.pdf) to mount no lower than nose height.  I've also read to mount lower to the ground, around knee height, such as here: http://www.ehow.com/facts_7191402_correct-height-carbon-monoxide-detector_.html .
> 
> I've also noticed that my read out on the model shows at one peak moment, 27 ppm, which is below 30 and is not a concern, according to the Kidde literature. Shouldn't a home have zero ppm?
> 
> ...



You are not likely to see 0 ppm in any home that has any kind of flame burning within it that is not in a completely sealed system even then it can come in from outside.

Most consumer grade CO detectors are not all that reliable at low concentrations.


----------

